# The most expansive and impressive collection I've seen



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Im not sure if this has been posted or discussed before but this is an incredible collection and by far the largest I've ever seen owned by one person
Gallery | cigar.land


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

It is very impressive, however either he is an extreme hobbyist or is planning to sell. I seriously could not smoke that many in the rest of my life. Smoking one a day each one of those metal containers would take me a year to 2 years to smoke. Cool find on the web, thnx for the link, gives me something to aspire to...lol


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Expansive? Certainly true. Impressive? Not to me. 

I've never been real impressed with things that wealth can simply buy. There's a youtube series of a similar guy who just goes through his boxes and boxes of aged Opus for like, 5 20-minute videos, had people drooling all over themselves. I watched about 5 minutes of one video before thinking to myself "why am I wasting time watching this guy just handling boxes of cigars from his seemingly endless vault?"

I find myself more impressed with clever tricks members put up here, "fancy" ways to store cigars (I've seen some VERY impressive coolidors), and how some guys with 3-4 coolers can still recall which cigars are in where by memory.

IMO, while a ride in a Ferrari might be fun, possibly impressive if the driver is a professional- ...simply being able to afford to buy one is not. At least to me. 

I've gone through 1,000 page documents that are mere lists of the wines that some wealthy folks have in off-location storage in giant controlled storage warehouses... not impressive. Being able to tell me what each of those wines actually tastes like? Much more impressive.

In short - the accumulation of "things" doesn't really do it for me personally. Otherwise those people on the TV shows with stacks of newspaper filling their 1st floor would be impressive to me as well. I believe the show was called "Hoarders", and the only thing it impressed upon me was a need to get rid of things.

I'm sure some people will wet their pants over this though- so thanks for sharing!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Expansive? Certainly true. Impressive? Not to me.
> 
> I've never been real impressed with things that wealth can simply buy. There's a youtube series of a similar guy who just goes through his boxes and boxes of aged Opus for like, 5 20-minute videos, had people drooling all over themselves. I watched about 5 minutes of one video before thinking to myself "why am I wasting time watching this guy just handling boxes of cigars from his seemingly endless vault?"
> 
> ...


Now that I look at it from that perspective, I see your point. Now if he was average joe like us. If I was rich, I would probably have a massive stash like that too. I would have a nice 12v cigar cooler in my Audi R8, smoking it while driving down the PCH to my Malibu weekend house on a cliff side....wait that is Tony Starks life.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing @elco69 no one could ever smoke that many cigars in a lifetime even smoking multiple a day, but I bet its pretty fun trying too!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Now that I look at it from that perspective, I see your point. Now if he was average joe like us. If I was rich, I would probably have a massive stash like that too. I would have a nice 12v cigar cooler in my Audi R8, smoking it while driving down the PCH to my Malibu weekend house on a cliff side....wait that is Tony Starks life.


+1 for the R8


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I think that's @Aquaelvis' delivery from cbid for next week.

Seriously, what's the point?
I'd never have a pile like that as long as I had Brothers and Sisters to share with.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Saw this guy on another forum. He's an extreme hobbyist it seems. He started some data center company if I recall correctly. 

To me, I like having a collection.. But there's no use having a collection if I don't smoke them. It's not worth having that much IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

if i had this kind of money i would 100% do this. first off investment potential. second why not if i can, i could be spending it on worse things... third think of the bomb potential!!!


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

i dont think i'll go that far on cigar, and I think hes seller, who'd have the same kind of cigar times 30 boxes as a collection/hobby? there is, those in cigar business.


----------



## 03BlkZ (Sep 7, 2015)

I saw not one single cigar in those pictures. They may all be empty boxes for all I know. Not impressed. Seems like a waste.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

That's a bitch much for cigars. Why have that many smokes that you could not possibly smoke in your lifetime? Ammo, on the other hand, is an entirely different story.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Regardless of motive or motivation, that is an impressive collection of CC's. 

While this guy's approach does go overboard, I don't have a problem with the idea of owning more cigars than I'll ever smoke. Hopefully my son will appreciate what's left when I die. No way I'm ever going to stop buying cigars just because I don't think I'll be around in five years (or whatever) to smoke them. Because... well... what if I am!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm sorry. The guy has a problem. There is no need for anyone to own that many cigars. I don't care how much money he has. If his house burned down tomorrow, my guess is the insurance company wouldn't reimburse. I feel the same way about expensive cars and people that have more than two homes.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I'm sorry. The guy has a problem. There is no need for anyone to own that many cigars. I don't care how much money he has. If his house burned down tomorrow, my guess is the insurance company wouldn't reimburse. I feel the same way about expensive cars and people that have more than two homes.


I second that. First impressions are of someone with hoarding issues. Does he have another bunker loaded with ammo? Is he waiting for the apocalypse/end of days?

Not impressive. It's a bit scary, and frankly, kind of overwhelming for people like yours truly who keep cigar numbers to a minimum to maintain the novelty value. I bet that I (and others here who also travel fast and light) get far more enjoyment out of our smokes, each carefully chosen and nurtured cigar at a time.

Stick this under a new Puff category: cigar prepper.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Really? Now we need someone to tell us how many cigars we should or shouldn't own?


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Expansive? Certainly true. Impressive? Not to me.
> 
> I've never been real impressed with things that wealth can simply buy. There's a youtube series of a similar guy who just goes through his boxes and boxes of aged Opus for like, 5 20-minute videos, had people drooling all over themselves. I watched about 5 minutes of one video before thinking to myself "why am I wasting time watching this guy just handling boxes of cigars from his seemingly endless vault?"
> 
> ...


It isn't the cost that's impressive, if you're very wealthy you can do pretty much whatever you want and acquire anything as rare just as easily...

What's impressive about this is the dedication and obvious passion this guy has for cigars, those are some serious aging setups that he is committed to for the long haul. I *HIGHLY* doubt this is for selling, if you're wealthy enough to put something like that together the money doesn't matter to you. In addition to that, there would be no reason at all to invest any kind of money in aging containers if you just intended to sell them. Most people who would be buying something like that wouldn't care so long as it was stored in a proper temp/humidity.

That guy wants to be able to smoke his favorite cigars with friends/family any time he wants until the day he dies...with a ton of age on them. He also doesn't appear to have everything under the sun, it seems like some pretty specific stuff with a TON of boxes. So I wouldn't compare it to the wine example, or a hoarder for that matter...his stash is clearly organized and hasn't taken over his house with filth...but I'll take some of those off his hands if it gets too out of control


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Drool over it? no. If I had $ like this guy would I have a walk in with a sick stash of cigars? Absolutely. Some people drink too much, some people spend too much. If I could would I own a Ferrari? Yes. A California to be exact.

I will add that there are 2 guys on Instagram, that their stashes are much more impressive than this guys.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> Drool over it? no. If I had $ like this guy would I have a walk in with a sick stash of cigars? Absolutely. Some people drink too much, some people spend too much. If I could would I own a Ferrari? Yes. A California to be exact.
> 
> I will add that there are 2 guys on Instagram, that their stashes are much more impressive than this guys.


I thought you got banned from here!? first time checking in for what seems to be months. Why a california? Ferrari has so much more to offer than that


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

defetis said:


> I thought you got banned from here!? first time checking in for what seems to be months. Why a california? Ferrari has so much more to offer than that


I didn't get banned from here, I got temporarily banned from the bum. The California is my favorite, with the 612 Scagg a close second. Then the 250 GTO.. The 2015 458 Spider is bad ass too.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I didn't get banned from here, I got* temporarily banned* from the bum. The California is my favorite, with the 612 Scagg a close second. Then the 250 GTO.. The 2015 458 Spider is bad ass too.


I guess that's like a "time out"? lol


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I guess that's like a "time out"? lol


It is still a mystery as to why it happened. I only go there to attack WNYTony.


----------

